# Temp Too Low? Safale S-04



## shark (19/6/09)

Hi Everyone,

I am brewing my first ever batch of home brew. Using ESB Australian Draught with Safale s-04.

Yeast was pitched at 22C 3 days ago. The temp has dropped to around 16C. Hard to read those temp gauges because both 14, 16 and 18 light up on the strip.

The airlock is still bubbling and the temp doesnt really change much during the day or night.

I am just wondering if this too low? Will the yeast go to sleep?

Thanks 
Ben

Edit -> Sorry this was meant to be in Kits & Extracts section.


----------



## matti (19/6/09)

just keep between 16-20 and you'll be right.
If it get too cold just twist the fermenter a few time and warm her up again.
Good luck.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/09)

Welcome aboard Shark. In my opinion i reckon 16 is a great temp for s04, for primary that is. When thats done raise it to 20-22 for a day then dump it back down to 4 and bottle/ keg when your ready.

Brad


----------



## manticle (19/6/09)

If it's on three levels it probably indicates something in the middle. The only way to really tell if it's fermenting is to take hydrometer readings but the steady bubbling is still a good (not definite) sign.

If you can bump it up by a couple of degrees by wrapping it in blankets then all the better but two degrees lower than range is better than two higher (usually, depending on style)


----------



## Scruffy (20/6/09)

Stick the fleshy bit of your palm just under your thumb on the strip for a moment - then take another reading... It should be a bit clearer (for a moment)

S-04 is fine @16, if a bit sluggish... as has been suggested, give the fermenter a gentle agitation and cover with towels you're just tumble dried...

nice idea about low primary - if you've got a second fermentor, whack it in that a couple of days after it's 'stopped' and try and raise the temp a bit (to say 20/22) for a couple of days, yada yada what the others said.

But don't panic too much! Let it do its stuff!!



> but the steady bubbling is still a good (not definite) sign.



I know, there might be fish in there...


----------



## shark (20/6/09)

Thanks to everyone for their advice.

Last night I wrapped the fermenter in a jumper, 2 blankets and a sleeping bag over the top.

Temp seems to be going up to around 18C.

Today is DAY 5 so might take a hydro reading this afternoon to make sure everything is going well. Initial reading was 1040.

Thanks again.

Ben


----------



## Scruffy (20/6/09)

The problem with your first is that you will be wanting to err, DRINK IT NOW!! Patience glass hopper...

Those sentiments don't go away, but they're kept at bay by knowledge you have shed loads stashed away...

7, or 8 days or 2 weeks is fine for the first ferment, then transfer/bottle/keg/ - or do it today if you're keen and its ready, try and remember what you did so that if you decide to do it again, you can do it the same way/change things (AHB will still be here for hints...!)/change the recipe entirely/add stuff etc

Happy brewing!! :beer:


----------



## Scruffy (20/6/09)

Oh and if you're bottling, leave it for at least two weeks...








...I know - that's ages...!!


----------



## manticle (20/6/09)

Scruffy said:


> I know, there might be fish in there...


----------



## shark (20/6/09)

Will be waiting a while longer still. Min of 2 weeks before I start testing.

Well even with the blankets and the sleeping bag I think I am still only getting about 16C 

Think I will have to start using hot water bottles to try and increase the temp until I can get a heat pad.


----------



## thylacine (20/6/09)

re: 'keeping it warm'...

http://www.byo.com/stories/techniques/arti...ture-techniques


----------



## shark (21/6/09)

Thanks for the article on "keeping it warm".

Being new (and overly excited) to home brewing I got a bit excited and took a hydrometer reading today. 

Came in at 1012 on day 6. 

Had a taste and its starting to taste a smell alot more like beer! :beerbang: Still tastes a bit odd... 

Air lock is still bubbling and temp is now around the 18C mark. Made sure I sprayed Iodophor around the tap and airlock while tasting the hydrometer sample. Just in case.


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

shark said:


> :beerbang: Still tastes a bit odd...



Flavours change remarkably over time - even in 24 hours. The carbonation period of 14 day (minimum) you give your beer is also a chance for flavours to develop.

Hydrometer samples are a good indication of how things are progressing and allow a certain intimacy with the brew that is best not admitted in public. They will rarely taste like your final desired product though.


----------



## roverfj1200 (21/6/09)

Shark sounds like you are enjoying the process and it sounds like it is rolling along well.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## dug (23/6/09)

My last savin/galaxy ale has just finished its primary. it took about 3 weeks as the temp was down low, about 14C. SO4 can handle lowish temps it just takes longer!

Next few brews are going have lager yeast me thinks


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/09)

In my experience most ale yeasts that go off like a rocket at 20 or 22 are surprisingly sluggish once you get down to 15 or 16 and seem to take forever. It's surprising what just those few degrees can do. I have only ever used s-04 'hot' but if it's anything like US-05, then it can be frustrating. The way I look at it, the beer is going to spend a couple of weeks in the bottle at least, anyway, so it might as well sit around in the fermenter where it is 'maturing' and smoothing out the flavours anyway so at the end of the day you don't really lose that much time.


----------



## Paleman (23/6/09)

shark said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am brewing my first ever batch of home brew. Using ESB Australian Draught with Safale s-04.
> 
> ...



Good temp to brew at, Safale brews at 15. Should be a lovely clean ale.


----------



## shark (23/6/09)

Thanks for the hints everyone. Well its been 8 days brewing now. The temp is now around the 18-20C mark and seems pretty stable.

Fermenter is still bubbling away slowly.


----------



## shark (24/6/09)

Had some time on my hands so took another gravity reading today 1010 and still happy around the 18C mark.

First taste out of the hydrometer tube seemed nice, second taste I think was rather bitter.


----------

